

Algorithms and Bias: Q. And A. With Cynthia Dwork - v4n4d1s
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/11/upshot/algorithms-and-bias-q-and-a-with-cynthia-dwork.html

======
Trombone12
"Q: Whose responsibility is it to ensure that algorithms or software are not
discriminatory?

A: This is better answered by an ethicist. I’m interested in how theoretical
computer science and other disciplines can contribute to an understanding of
what might be viable options."

Weird response considering the (mild) advocacy for regulation later since
regulation presumes target to be regulated... Hard to shake the feeling the
response is influenced by her employer.

